
Canada's artificial trans fats ban comes into effect – with a phase-out period - ccnafr
https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/trans-fats-health-heart-disease-canada-1.4824852
======
wincy
If only we hadn’t listened to Phil Sokolof and had kept using beef tallow and
lard for everything, this never would have happened.

Or at least, it wouldn’t have been so prevalent.

------
kup0
Glad to see them continue to be phased out. At one point, a convenience store
/ gas station here in the US called Sheetz had baked goods with obscene levels
of trans fats. Their cake donuts, as an example, had 14g each.

------
AboutTheWhisles
The real question is how many comments will end up here talking about how they
want the choice to eat whatever they want, not realizing that trans fats are
nothing more than a preservative and don't affect taste.

~~~
acchow
Don't affect taste? What do you mean by that?

"7 Foods That Won’t Be the Same If Trans Fats Are Banned

1\. Doughnuts: Without trans fats, they may become more oily. Many desserts,
like cookies, cakes and doughnuts rely on trans fats to give them a lighter
texture. “Only partially hydrogenated oils continue to stay a part of the
matrix and don’t exude out of the food,” says Kantha Shelke, a food scientist
at Corvus Blue LLC and spokesperson for the Institute of Food Technologists
(IFT)."

[http://healthland.time.com/2013/11/07/7-foods-that-wont-
be-t...](http://healthland.time.com/2013/11/07/7-foods-that-wont-be-the-same-
if-trans-fats-are-banned/)

~~~
AboutTheWhisles
What I mean by that is many fast food companies like KFC have already switched
away from using trans fats and no one noticed.

~~~
justtopost
Plenty noticed, most either didn't care, or had no power in the matter. The
phenomenon of people going to get "real" kfc across state lines was so popular
a south park episode was loosely based on the premise. There is a clear
difference in taste, for those that taste their food before swallowing it with
a gulp of soda. It's never really been a debate.

